# I HATE Multi -Storey Car Parks



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Just close enough to stretch over and post my ticket to exit the bloody place.....Too close for my lovely 18" OZ wheels...............
FUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK Â [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Spaces too small for a car bigger than a smart. People carriers or school run 4x4s in every other space. And you have to pay.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Just close enough to stretch over and post my ticket to exit the bloody place.....Too close for my lovely 18" OZ wheels...............
> FUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK Â [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]


I have this EVERY DAY - our work car park has entry and exit barriers that you open via a card reader, and you have to get well close to the kerb to be able to reach over to it. One day I'm gonna kerb them...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

In a situation like that, why dont they use sloping curbstones? You would know if you were on it, but it wouldnt do any damage... :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Get longer arms.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Agreed on the multistorey car park sentiments. They are the work of the devil. I was sat in a friends BRAND NEW A4 when he took the side of his car out on a massive concrete pillar.

They rank only number 2 to the M25 in my list of vehicular creations of the devil.

phoTToniq


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

> Get longer arms.


aye....

but stop moaning all of you RHD owners... you should try car parks in a LHD car.... bloody nightmare..... 

I have to take either...

a) take a extendable grabbing device
b) get out of the car and get the ticket
c) take a passenger
d) cross over the cabin and risk getting caught on the gear lever !
e) drive backwards through the car park

and i've a fair few nicks on my alloys as a result.... some of those twisty deep underground car parks in london are pure HELL

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> aye....
> 
> but stop moaning all of you RHD owners... you should try car parks in a LHD car.... bloody nightmare..... Â
> 
> ...


Or follow someone else out, but very closely.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

> Or follow someone else out, but very closely.


YES ! ...... 

used to do that at my last place of work.. although had a 'few' close shaves


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

i'd just like to add victorians - the beardy bastards put fucking huge GRANITE curbs all down my road - curbed a wheel the first day i had the tt - over-engineering tossers...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> ley link=board=Flame;num=1050014104;start=0#9 date=04/11/03 at 12:15:07]i'd just like to add victorians - the beardy bastards put fucking huge GRANITE curbs all down my road - curbed a wheel the first day i had the tt - over-engineering tossers...


LOL!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

I hate them too! But otoh if they weren't there where would you park?

Been driving SO carefully since I got the TT while getting used to how long and wide it is. Amazed how some of the larger cars manage to negotiate the same car parks. Â


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Mother and Child spaces, twice as wide and right near the door. Lazy sods. 
Overweight coach potato PS2 kids should be forced to walk from the far end of the car park on a pavement away from pram magnet cars.

I would be willing to pay double for a space with door opening room.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> Mother and Child spaces, Â twice as wide and right near the door. Lazy sods.
> Overweight coach potato PS2 kids should be forced to walk from the far end of the car park on a pavement away from pram magnet cars.
> 
> I would be willing to pay double for a space with door opening room. Â


 ;D ;D ;D agreed! they need to walk off all that pregnancy fat and their lardy brats need to walk off the packet of sweets they have in one hand and the crisps they have in the other... [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Ah so you don't use the underground car park off park lane under hyde park - the best fuckin car park in the world:

Golf buggies to drive you from one end to the other
Compliementary bus to oxford st
Music playing
More aston martins, ferraris, porsches, sl55 amgs, rollers, bentleys than you can shake a stick at.
A few spaces designed for limos etc that you can put a TT in open both doors fully and not go near the edges of the space - and could fit 3 TTs in end to end!!!!
Tunnel to marble arch tube - direct to bank in 10 mins!
Very clean doesn't smell of piss
Safe - cameras everywhere
Safer - has the westminster car pound in it so lots more cameras!
And its 20 yds outside the poxy tax/charge zone so FU Ken. 
All good ;D

Â£23 for up to 12 hours Â£26 for 12 to 24 hours


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why do you think you only see posh cars there then!! Only very rich people can afford this!!


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> Â£23 for up to 12 hours Â£26 for 12 to 24 hours Â


!!! holy fucking shit - you could buy your own car park up north for that and still have change for a pint Â


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I've never had a problem parking in central london. I only ever go up there saturday & sunday afternoons, and you can park on the street in bloomsbury for free.

Mind you, I usually take the tube.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Â£23 for up to 12 hours Â£26 for 12 to 24 hours


Thats like Jeremy Clarkson when he said it was cheaper to park on double-yellows in Oxford & get fined that park legally in a car park in London!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Thats like Jeremy Clarkson when he said it was cheaper to park on double-yellows in Oxford & get fined that park legally in a car park in London! Â


I would guess a fine would be Â£60. But what if they tow the car away or if they clamp it? I am sure it will be a lot more expensive then.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Still at least theres 2 other TT's who park there on a regular basis!!

BTW, if you are a resident of Westminster - you can get a season ticket for ~Â£450 For london parking that is a bargain! :-/

Anybody live in Westminster??

I'll slip you a few extra quid!

Dave


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Don't you need to add your Ken Livingstone tax on top of that?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

nope



> And its 20 yds outside the poxy tax/charge zone so FU Ken.


----------

